# G19 Show shoot and tell



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I met up with a couple of life long friends at a private range on Sunday. Each of us had a gun or to to get squared away for one reason or another.

Jim brought out his SCAR to get his optics lined up. I could tell that he was struggling a bit with it at first, but he got on target and seemed pretty happy with the progress he made.

Ryan had just mounted a new scope on his bull barrel 10/22 and together we walked the scope into close formation with where the bullets were landing.

I just confirmed that my 2 to 7x scope had held zero after remounting on my AR.

At that point the fun began. We cased up the long guns and moved up close for some handgun shooting. I started out with my G19 on a clean target. After shooting a nice 4" group of 15

shots slow fire, I reloaded and dumped 15 rapid fire into the same target. The rapid fire group was around 10".

The boys were very interested in what I was shooting. I reloaded the Glock and after a quick overview I handed it over to Jim. He took to the gun right away and shot it like he owned it.

Ryan, was afraid of burning up my expensive ammo until I showed him the 500 rounds that I had brought along. He shot a ragged hole slow fire that was tighter than my group.

As it turned out Jims Berretta and Ryans wheel guns never left their cases, and I need to replace a couple of hundred rounds of WWB 115s but we had a good time burning up the ammo.

Both of the boys mentioned Glock shopping before the day was done. Maybe next weekend they will buy the ammo.

GW


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

The G19 is a good gun and Glocks most popular model. I have a gen3 and a gen4. I am having some trouble dialing in my gen4, which is crazy because I have it configured just like my gen4 G23 which I shoot well and carry on a daily basis. It and I will get there, no doubt, but it is taking some time with me. A range/neighbor friend of mine shoots that gen4 G19 great so it is me.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Well, I just went back to my trusted sidekick after a six month hiatus with a VP9. I have come to confirm that the G19 Gen4 is the best GP gun for me, and I don't think I'll be going away from it again. I may carry something else based on situational requirements, but the G19 is my go to gun for sure. For the money, it just can't be beat.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I have the gen 2 & 3 but I am thinking of getting a gen 4 too. I think they still give the military discount at some stores so I can pick one up for $425ish. It is my 2nd favorite 9mm right after the Sig P228. I am getting old I still shoot the Sig 228 and S&W 3913 but hey they work for me.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

shaolin said:


> I have the gen 2 & 3 but I am thinking of getting a gen 4 too. I think they still give the military discount at some stores so I can pick one up for $425ish. It is my 2nd favorite 9mm right after the Sig P228. I am getting old I still shoot the Sig 228 and S&W 3913 but hey they work for me.


The Gen 4 is my favorite. I can't say that the recoil is any different, but the grip has been modified, and it just feels totally different in my hand than the previous gens.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

GCBHM said:


> The Gen 4 is my favorite. I can't say that the recoil is any different, but the grip has been modified, and it just feels totally different in my hand than the previous gens.


With the gen4, I like the textured grip, the larger and repositioned magazine catch, and ever so slight improvement in the feel. With the G23, there is noticeably less recoil and muzzle flip as well due to the new dual recoil spring.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> With the gen4, I like the textured grip, the larger and repositioned magazine catch, and ever so slight improvement in the feel. With the G23, there is noticeably less recoil and muzzle flip as well due to the new dual recoil spring.


I haven't shot the G23 yet. I may need to do that, but I agree about the mag release button and textured grip. I really like it a lot. The smallest changes made the biggest differences for me.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Yeah, I have never witnessed a good shooter who couldn't make a Glock do what he wanted a pistol to do, no matter how much he claimed to dislike the feel of it. I have seen the same thing with XD's though.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

The XDs are good pistols. I think we have a nice selection of really nice striker fire handguns to fit every preference out there. If you can't find one that fits you, you are just looking to not want one. I really feel like that for the average shooter looking for an EDC pistol, striker fire is the way to go. 

The thing I like most about Glocks is the simplicity. They only have like 34 working parts, and you can take some of them out, and it still works. I've never seen anything like it. They just work.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

GCBHM:


> I really feel like that for the average shooter looking for an EDC pistol, striker fire is the way to go.


I'll second that!


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

desertman said:


> GCBHM:
> 
> I'll second that!


Honestly, I have not shot one yet that I did not like. I really wasn't a fan of the XD line of guns until I shot one of the compacts, and it was actually pretty nice. I can only imagine the larger versions are just as nice. The M&Ps are great guns, and I'm a faithful Glock guy. I guess the only one I have not shot to date, of the major manufacturers, is the Sig P320 or the PPQ, but the PPQ, I'm told, is so close to the VP9, I figure why bother. I'm sticking with Glock. It works for me.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I got a Gen 4 G17 today. But, it's just a range toy and will be my gun for my foray into competition shooting this weekend. Plus, I got the LEO price, so it was an awesome deal. 

But, I personally prefer DA/SA. And, I think it's a safer option for someone new to guns, buying their first gun, personally.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

We have the same motto. If it works for me then that's what I will carry. I love Glocks as I have 8 of them and plan on getting the 10mm for Black Bears while hiking. I just bought this ammo from Underwood call Penetrators and they are made of solid copper. They look evil and I hope in my 45acp they will either stop the bear or cause him so much pain he runs away. I know a 45 should not be used and I use to trust my 9mm with 147 FMJ to do the job but the .357mag is too heavy and the Glock 10mm will work for me when I get it. The 45 is giving me about Technical Information

Caliber: 45 ACP
Bullet Weight: 200 Grains
Bullet Style: Lehigh Defense Xtreme Penetrator
Case Type: Brass

Ballistics Information:

Muzzle Velocity: 1000 fps
Muzzle Energy: 444 ft. lbs.
I figure if you hit the head and neck the bear will die. I don't know of many hiking handguns that will bleed out a bear fast enough for him not to tear you another one. It takes central nervous system shutdown in my findings.
The makers of Buffalo Bore have a great read on the topic of handguns on what works and what doesn't when it comes to Black Bears and Browns. I figure the average bear in GA is nothing more than 125-175 of tough beast.


----------

